# Replacing handles on old tools



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've replaced some handles with solid steel stock that I had
For hammers I bought solid steel hammers
I'm doing some work cleaning out houses
A lot of it just goes to the dump, metal items are scrapped
I now have more hammers, saws, wrenches, screwdrivers & other tools then I need
And about 18 house fans

Saw some old fashioned drills, they went to the dump
Where you would hold the end & use your other hand to rotate around & drill the hole
My dad had one that I used as a kid

I guess it depends upon the tool
Some I think are worth repairing
But since I now have an almost steady supply I've been throwing out older stuff
You should see how many golf clubs get scrapped


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Saw some old fashioned drills, they went to the dump
> Where you would hold the end & use your other hand to rotate around & drill the hole
> My dad had one that I used as a kid


you mean this









that's not a drill, it's a brace ( GEESSHHH, these kids today with their saggy pants and video games....)

i just took two craftsman shovels and a rake to kmart for replacement under warranty. One had a splintering fiberglass handle, the other two had cracked wooden handles. gave me new ones, no questions asked.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

linuxrunner said:


> So does anybody still replace handles when they break? The ones that i replaced were old "made in USA" tools so perhaps it was worth it.


A lot of those old "made in USA" tools might still be under a lifetime warranty, you might want to check that before buying handles or tossing in the dumpster. 

Growing up i worked in the neighborhood hardware store. We sold replacement cartridges ( basically the guts) for stanley tape measures. The funny part was stanley offered a lifetime warranty at that time. So if you came in and bought a cartridge, i sold it to you, but if you handed me the broken tape measure I gave you a brand new one! I always felt a little shady selling the cartridges, but it wasn't my business, so i just followed the rules...


----------



## Frank Martin (Dec 29, 2010)

Replacing the handle on a good tool is almost always worth it. A good striking tool rarely costs less than $25.00. To repair it with a $6.00 handle is a good investment. Sure, you can get a cheap imported tool for about the same amount of money as the handle to repair a good tool, but good tools last a long time and they don't crack, chip, shatter or mushroom as readily as cheap tools. Tools that crack, chip, shatter and mushroom are dangerous for a lot of reasons, so in my opinion, there is no reason to even consider buying a cheap one. Fix your good one and work safely.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a good friend that re-handles axes,hammers and chisels----He does it for fun and to trade for work----I love the balance of some of my old tools so re-handling an old tool is a good investment if the tool was a good one to begin with---


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

My Dad taught me how to replace hammer handles. i remember him and me changing the handle on his ball peen hammer. He cut three notches around the handle and cared our family name in the handle. I was seven. He died in 88 and left me his tool box he used at work. I found that same hammer in the tool box.

I use it now for my sheet metal work. 

ok I know that's off topic but the point is if the handle ever broke on it I would know how to replace it because my dad cared enough to show me how.

And I have several hammers with wood handles that I would replace.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> My Dad taught me how to replace hammer handles. i remember him and me changing the handle on his ball peen hammer. He cut three notches around the handle and cared our family name in the handle. I was seven. He died in 88 and left me his tool box he used at work. I found that same hammer in the tool box.


That's pretty cool. only thing that would have made it better was if he made the handle from a tree struck by lightning and carved " wonderboy" in the other side!

Great story, thanks for sharing


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Mr Chips said:


> That's pretty cool. only thing that would have made it better was if he made the handle from a tree struck by lightning and carved " wonderboy" in the other side!
> 
> Great story, thanks for sharing



I admit it....it sounds way too sentimental. So sue me...


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

no, i was 100% sincere, that is an awesome story


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I've replaced handles on axes a few times. I used to cut wood a lot at camp, I used to actually enjoy it, but every now and then I'd miss the log and the handle would hit instead of the head, after a while the handle would break. I think Rose in Titanic had a better swing then I did as a kid. LOL

Now I find most tools have built in handles, usually made of metal or hard plastic, so don't think they can easily be replaced. Really it's kind of too bad the way they make stuff now, if it breaks you throw it out. I find this is such a bad way we live.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Mr Chips said:


> no, i was 100% sincere, that is an awesome story


Yeah but if the handle was made of tree wood struck by lightening I would look like this when I used it


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> That's pretty cool. only thing that would have made it better was if he made the handle from a tree struck by lightning and carved " wonderboy" in the other side!
> 
> Great story, thanks for sharing


:laughing: - wasn't that from The Natural?


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

WirelessG said:


> :laughing: - wasn't that from The Natural?


  
Had to go there, eh?


----------



## Talisheek (Dec 2, 2012)

I just replaced the handle on a ball peen hammer I inherited from my father-in-law. His tools were recovered from Hurricane Katrina flood waters. My mother-in-law was going to throw all of his tools in the trash. My wife is even happy now that she see it isn't just a piece of junk.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

In my opinion you can replace a quality handle in a quality tool for $6 or you can go to Harbor Freight and get a Chinese inferior tool that's probably worth $1 to start with that has an inferior handle that I know won't last. HMMMMMMM what do I do?


----------



## Talisheek (Dec 2, 2012)

I got a decent Craftsman hickory handle from Sears for about four bucks.


----------

